# ExpatVision



## glcohen (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anyone here have problems with Channel 4 - and other channels - stuttering and intermittently stopping on the ExpatVision service especially at peak viewing times? I am running a MAG254 and have recently had problems. ExpatVision support say that no one else has complained.


----------

